# My parents DON'T WANT me keeping a snake



## Slytherin (May 12, 2008)

Hi all

I have a problem with my parents not wanting me to keep a snake at all and I don't know if anyone else has had the same problem.

I have been interested in snakes for some time and recently been finding out info on keeping one but then discovered that my parents are adament about *not allowing* me to keep a snake. I am an adult still living at home and although I understand their point of view about it being 'their house', I object to their telling me what I can and can't do.:x (Especially if it involves my happiness) Being unemployed, I cannot move out even if I wanted to. (With the prices housing is these days it seems like I will never be able to own my own house and yard, even if I was employed...very depressing indeed) 

I waited a few days, then asked my mum what it is about snakes that she didn't like. She said that she didn't want one in the house (or outside) and that dad doesnt want one around either (he jokes that "the only good snake is a dead one"  ). She also brought up the issue of spending so much money on a snake and dead mice in the freezer. I get the impression that they are frightened of all snakes. (I use to not like snakes once but never hated them, now I've grown to _love_ them) 

I explained to mum that I joined this forum and I learnt that there are many placid pythons and you can get some small 'sweet' ones that I could keep in my room. And that I was thoroughly researching things, not taking the decision of owning a snake lightly and that I was still in the process of considering getting one. I didn't want to push the issue with mum but I wanted to slowly try and open her mind to the possible prospect of me one day getting my own slithering friend. (I'm not even game to talk to dad yet. :shock: )

_Has anyone else had problems with parents who were so anti-snake but were later convinced to change their opinions?_ 

Hopefully I'm not fighting a losing battle...
:cry:


----------



## PremierPythons (May 12, 2008)

I understand your plight Slytherin. Four years ago I was in the same position as you. No snakes in the house etc etc. So I started off with two bearded dragons. I think it eases them into the world of reptiles without being a snake. It's a good idea also to find someone who lives near you with a nice placid python. Take them around and get them used to being near one. Most parents don't like the idea of a snake in the house. It might be easier to convince them that they reality is nowhere near as bad.


----------



## thals (May 12, 2008)

hey I can sympathise, my fam all hate snakes and most animals for that fact, but i still gots em living at home with me hehehe my fam are now somewhat 'complacent' when it comes to my animals ie the majority have calmed to a 'yeah whatever' attitude... much better than their previous 'hell no' stance :lol:

And if you getting a juvie python, why not just keep it in a click clack in your room somewhere out of direct site, and so long as it stays in your room without them knowing I'm pretty sure what they won't know won't hurt em  unless they find out of course lol


----------



## gillsy (May 12, 2008)

Easy, get a job move out. 

Stop bumming off your parents, it's their house if they don't want one not much you can do.

I was out at 16, you don't have to buy your first house rent one.


----------



## inthegrass (May 12, 2008)

kick them out!. keep working at them slowly, do you have any friends with snakes?, maybe they can tell your folks more about them and maybe show them a python, get a part time job to pay for it yourself, show your parents this forum( or not):lol:. you need to educate them. does your local pet shop have them?, take them to the pet shop.
good luck.
cheers


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

My mum doesnt mind my two stimmies as there both really placid and they dont grow very big but, recently i bought a MD and didnt tell her for a week. I have since shown her Madison (the MD) and she was ok with it until she asked how big she will grow. She still doesnt mind as long as i dont buy another snake (which im already planning) but, she'll come around.
It also doesnt help the situation when theres so many stories lately in the newspapers about a "killer" snake that ate a cat or a dog or that story with the woman who took the snake to a vet and the vet said it was gonna eat her.
My suggestion is either get a lizard to start with or buy a stimmie as the dont grow very big, they look nice and most of them are placid.
Good luck mate.


----------



## gillsy (May 12, 2008)

Oh by the way, just so i don't seem like a hypocrite, and add some positive spin, I had 8 snakes in my bedroom without my flatmate knowing for over a year .

So there are ways to do things .


----------



## NotoriouS (May 12, 2008)

Hey! I was in the same boat about a year ago. Parents hated snakes, education works best. Sent them links and stuff and they slowly bought into it. They don't come near it though, plus I moved out a couple of months after they moved back in from overseas. But yea, educate them rather than the "muuuuuuuuuuuuuuum pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease... i waaaaant ooooone" way


----------



## Fiona74 (May 12, 2008)

Without sticking my nose in toooo much, firstly, why are you unemployed. If there is nothing stopping you from getting a job then thats the first goal you should aim for, that way you can show them you are serious about taking care of a snake physically AND financially. As gillsy said, rent. There are heaps of people on here that rent/share accomodation whatever you call it and have their reptiles too!
Once you have the job thing on your side that will help with presenting your case to the jury (aka your parents)
Try and get them to browse over this site also, show them all the support you will have if you need it. It may be a long process for you, at the end of the day it is their house. Are you paying 'rent'?


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2008)

lol inthegrass

yeah same here - my parents wont let me get a snake.. mum reckons that a snake has barely enough room in their enclosure compared to being out in the wild..but now i keep the beardies they are leaning towards letting me keep some..well dad is anyway


----------



## Tatelina (May 12, 2008)

I found that when I was much younger, if I had a regular job and inputted into the cost of living with my parents they would respect me more considering I was assisting them with bills, showing responsibility plus studying.

Mabye give that a go to help them to take you more seriously.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 12, 2008)

I think considering you are an adult, getting a job rather then getting a snake should be your priority. as has been said it is their house so there is nothing you can do if they remain adament they will not give you permission to keep one. 

You also have to think about the cost of upkeeping a snake. Lets start from the beginning.

$150 for a spotted (The minimum you would pay for a feeding python)
$10 for a click clack.
$50 for a heat mat
$30 for a themostat
$10-15 a month for food.

So while its not very expensive, it is definantly not something to look into without a suuply of money coming from somewhere. You see too many people whinging on here about the price of food for their reptiles cause they did not factor this into their budget.


----------



## Miss_Feli (May 12, 2008)

umm not to be a spoil sport - but if you dont have a job, how will you take care of the snake?? 
if you can feed it/ take care of it then, just keep working on them. dont rush out and buy it cause that'll upset them worse. my mum didnt want me to have my snake, but that was because she didnt want to pay for it. i offered to pay and just kept talking about it and eventually she gave in.


----------



## CassM (May 12, 2008)

I had this problem until about 3 months ago. It was the old 'but what if it escapes and tries to eat you in the middle of the night'. I found educating mum helped a lot. Though she is still adamant she won't have anything to do with my girl when I get her, I think it will change and she has agreed that if I can pay for the up keep of my snake, I can have her.


----------



## Chris89 (May 12, 2008)

It took me 15 years to convince my parents to allow me to get a python, Just stick it out lol. Even if they don't allow you to get one, you can start saving up and when you move out buy a whole lot of pythons lol.


----------



## Fester (May 12, 2008)

Get them to talk to my wife. She hated them at one stage but now is much better. She even talks to them! What side of Adelaide are you on?


----------



## Chris89 (May 12, 2008)

Just show your parents a hatchling snake, they'll fall in love with it. My mother hated snakes and was scared as anything by them. Then I got a hatchling and she fell inlove with it. Now she has 2 of her own snakes and plans on getting more (in the space of 12 months)


----------



## Lukey47 (May 12, 2008)

dont worry I had exact same problem both mum n dad hate snakes,, but i told them when i go to Melbourne Reptile Expo and i find a snake im bringing it home (parents didnt come with me),
so I came home with a childrens and since it was baby it didnt really bother them


----------



## tooninoz (May 12, 2008)

Parents dont tend to just say 'no' for no good reason, despite it looking that way. I'll hazard a guess and say that it has more to do with the fact that youre unemployed, and they have issues with the ongoing costs and whether you'll be responsible enough.
Apart from the fact that you'd be able to afford a snake and the costs associated, having a job helps garner respect. From family and the community.
Good luck mate.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2008)

My mum hated snakes and when she went to the Castle Hill Show, she actually wasn't scared nor hated them anymore.


----------



## Renagade (May 12, 2008)

Get a job, if you are an adult why do still need to ask your parents permision? have you not shown any signs of responsability?


----------



## buttss66 (May 12, 2008)

i think you should have more respect for your parents rules. Afterall, they are the ones that will be stuck with any vet bills and any other costs that come up between dole payments. Get a job first, then talk about getting a lizard. You could always resort to lies - get a children's python and tell em its a legless lizard lol.


----------



## Slytherin (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for those who encouraged me not to give up and shared their funny stories. 


Regarding the other messages...

Unemployment was not the issue and neither is the money (I could save up and cut back in any unneccesary areas if needed), it was the fact of _*what*_ I would be spending money on that rattled them rather than not having enough. Not trying to upset anyone here but I am not immature, lazy or a 'freeloader' or 'bludger' as some people may have been insinuating :x (I pay rent, 'pull my weight' but just can't get a job. ) I also asked my parents about having a snake in the house as I respected their ownership of the house. 

I now regret even putting the "unemployed" bit in  as some people/the community can look at that as a blight upon a person and judge them before they get to know them. Just as some people see all snakes as aggressive, dangerous or evil. (I apologize if I have misunderstood anyone's comment as a personal criticism if it was intended to be helpful advice.) One thing I've learnt, be careful what you post on a public forum and expect all kinds of view points.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> Thank you for those who encouraged me not to give up and shared their funny stories.
> 
> 
> Regarding the other messages...
> ...



How old are you, i mean if you're under 18 then i know what you mean.


----------



## skunk (May 12, 2008)

i wasnt allowed one at the start either.
me olds are **** scared of them.

so u know what i did ? 
when they werent looking. i got one. n now iv got 10 lol. 
go for gold i say ! (sorry if im bad influance)


----------



## swaddo (May 12, 2008)

heh, parents arent an issue mate, wait til your married. then try and get one past the wife []


----------



## Bugsy (May 12, 2008)

to all those people saying get a job....it isnt that easy these days, trust me, and when you dont have work the centrelink stuff is set up to keep you at home till ur 21...and even if an 18yr old has a full time job, he'd be just as poor as he is now after paying rent n stuff on minimum wages......i dont have work atm, and im still living at home....but i happily own 2 snakes and all its costing me is to run a 15 watt heat cord....but i agree that you will need to save quite a bit of money and organise a food source before u get urself involved with any kind of reptile.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 12, 2008)

Sorry Slytherin I have to agree with Gillsy and Mclouglin. I use to think like you too. My parents always said no because they wanted to spoil my fun. But that isn't true at all. It is their house, their rules and thats it. But once I got a job and moved out I could have everything I wanted.

Respect your parents rights, get a job and get over it. You have many years ahead of you to look forward to than to be scorned over the short time you couldn't have your way.


----------



## celticskull (May 12, 2008)

stay home as long as you can because paying rent sucks
dont work if you dont have to because working sucks
stick a snake under the bed and say nothing to anyone
job done


----------



## hallie (May 12, 2008)

My mum wasnt a fan of snakes when i lived at home, so i snuck my
stimmi and her enclosure in when she was out and kept her in my wardrobe.
Had her for 6 months before she knew.

A new snake will lift your spirits and help you get the next job you go for!

Good Luck..


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 12, 2008)

just tell your parents there just made of rubber


----------



## Bugsy (May 12, 2008)

hallie said:


> A new snake will lift your spirits and help you get the next job you go for!
> 
> Good Luck..


 
so true! after i got my first snake i wanted a job so i could buy a kool enclosure and another snake, so thats exactly wot i did....im jus spewin it was onli 6 months work!!


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 12, 2008)

hide it under your bed 4 a week or 2?
then tell them u cant sell it 4 about 6months. haha


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 12, 2008)

While I agree with your parents, I have to say that you shouldn't really be airing this in public. This is something that should be discussed with your parents in private.

Having said that, I am a firm believer in listening to your parents and waiting until you move out before you go getting a python, but don't let this be a ruling thought for the rest of your time living with your parents. They are only trying to do whats right in this situation.

Only my opinion guys, be gentle.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 12, 2008)

maybe you should think about changing your employment status before trying the whole "snake owning thing"


----------



## adazz (May 12, 2008)

I had this problem for quite some time.... then again she was probobly wise not to let a 6 year old have a snake  If they can;t be convinced by how low maintenance and space they take up.... do it without them knowing and keep it under your bed


----------



## beeman (May 12, 2008)

adazz said:


> I had this problem for quite some time.... then again she was probobly wise not to let a 6 year old have a snake  If they can;t be convinced by how low maintenance and space they take up.... do it without them knowing and keep it under your bed


 
There are quite a few comments like this:evil:
If you have to keep the snake under a bed or in a wardrobe to keep it from you parents
you are only thinking about your own personal gratification and not the welfare
of the reptile at all!


----------



## adazz (May 12, 2008)

lmao it wasn't a serious comment


----------



## beeman (May 12, 2008)

adazz said:


> lmao it wasn't a serious comment


 
There are numerous post in this thred saying the same thing!


----------



## BenReyn (May 12, 2008)

Well, for me- i wa sin your boat around 8 months ago, but my mum made a deal with me (regarding schoolwork) that she thought ide never live up to...being in the top 10% of my year (P.S i go to a high performing school.) and i did it (still have no idea how though!)....and she begrudgingly bought me a MD


----------



## mozi (May 12, 2008)

I got my first snake and never told my parents. I kept it in with other various tanks that I kept other stuff in. Nobody told me that I could NOT get one - but some people didn't like the idea of it. I kept the snake for about a month (spotted python) and then I told my parents. Since then, my parents have got used to the idea and I now keep a water pythons and two Bredli (amoung other reptiles).

They even brought me a water python for christmas which escaped on my Mum! Try getting something like lizards first - it might get your parents used to it as I reckon the appear less threatening to someone whose scared of them and show them that you are really into them. Good luck!!


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 12, 2008)

Just do my trick. Get a hatchy and tell your parents it's fully grown and then act surprised when it keeps growing! My parents think my snake has something wrong because she keeps growing when she is "supposed to be full size" lol. Also I know what you mean about a job. I have one but can't get an apprenticeship for the life of me despite having a pretty decent resume and completing year 12.


----------



## SyKeD (May 12, 2008)

gillsy said:


> Oh by the way, just so i don't seem like a hypocrite, and add some positive spin, I had 8 snakes in my bedroom without my flatmate knowing for over a year .
> 
> So there are ways to do things .



slight off topic... but i just want to know how on earth did u keep 8 snakes in your bedroom with out ur flatmate knowing???... lol.. :shock::|

i dunno if this is much help... buy everything for a snake.. including the snake lol... and hide it out like Gillsy did.. then just say "SUPRISE!" and say you've had it for 6 - 12 months so they'll think your too attached to sell/give away :lol:


----------



## natrix (May 12, 2008)

Slytherin ; Do you reckon it might give you a bit more leverage about what you can do in your folks house if you maybe got a job & contributed a bit to the electricity &/or grocery bills etc?


----------



## moosenoose (May 12, 2008)

skunk said:


> i wasnt allowed one at the start either.
> me olds are **** scared of them.
> 
> so u know what i did ?
> ...




Have you told them what the hell you have in your bedroom Skunk??? :lol: :lol: I'm sure the list goes along the lines of Tigers, Adders and a Mulga! Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!! :lol: 

Mind you I've still got my lovely little Lowlands tucked away in a cool part of the house! Thanks to the kids my wife hasn't found it and flushed it down the nearest dunny!!  You gotta love kids don't ya!!! hehehe

Start talking it up heavily regarding getting something extremely venomous  Then a harmless, small Children's python won't seem so daunting!! Not liking snakes really is a primitive caveman attitude! People who know what these animals are like LOVE EM! Hence the hobby!  Good luck buddy


----------



## Bob2 (May 12, 2008)

I love to hear how our tax dollars are spent. As has been said before, get a job, rent a house, buy your own freezer and you won't need permission.


----------



## springerduck (May 12, 2008)

Hi
Whilst you live under your parents roof you should respect their wishes and the more you hassle them about keeping snakes, the more negative they will become. The posters who suggested that you just do it and not tell them are irresponsible
Perhaps they are fearful not of the snake but maybe being lumbered with the cost of it`s upkeep, fearful that you will lose interest ( like that puppy you just had to have LOL)
Why don`t you concentrate on getting your own place to do your own thing.
Cheers


----------



## Vixen (May 13, 2008)

Did he actually say why he is unemployed, he may have a genuine reason and could have enough money saved up to buy a snake, a suitable enclosure, and enough leftover to continue feeding it and possible vet bills for a while.

As for parents, mine were the same but eventually come round to the idea after months of me researching and telling them interesting facts etc (not bugging, just talking), that I knew how to look after one and that it would be my responsibilty. Now they both tolerate them and even possibly like them, mum has even picked out a favourite and is not scared to handle it, and shows an interest in their husbandry and other things about them.


----------



## Casey (May 13, 2008)

I know how you feel, my mum wouldn't let me get one while i was living at home (even after I finished school , got a job, payed rent and turned 18 she kept sayin no, so I thought I'd wait until I moved out.
When I did move out it was my boyfriend saying no (not to mention his mother who by the way lives in another state). so one day I decided to just get one so I did. she's a water python, when I told him I had bought one and just had to pick it up he was ok with it. I did tell him that water pythons were known as really placid snakes he loved her until she tagged him
Now I'm living back with my parents for a little while, and brought my reptiles along with me, mums fine with me having snakes here now and I see her sitting watching nibbles moving around in her cage fascinated by her.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 13, 2008)

Bob2 said:


> I love to hear how our tax dollars are spent. As has been said before, get a job, rent a house, buy your own freezer and you won't need permission.


IMO thats very outta line,u dont even know why his on the dole,Its not easy getting a house to rent or getting a job

slytherin,just take it slow dont rush it,maybe take ur rents to a reptile park! show them snakes arent bad,they just need to see that snakes can b great and affordable pets.
cheers


----------



## Renagade (May 13, 2008)

ha ha BOB2. that's harsh but true, and if its not true than an income on pocket money is even harsher. i'm not sure where you live, but ther is so much work available in sydney now it is insane. 
where have you been reptilegirljordan?


----------



## McBoob_Inc (May 13, 2008)

Renagade said:


> ha ha BOB2. that's harsh but true, and if its not true than an income on pocket money is even harsher. i'm not sure where you live, but ther is so much work available in sydney now it is insane.
> where have you been reptilegirljordan?


 


Not harsh....a good life lesson !! 
And ain't that the truth...so much work out there!! Half my mates do freelance/casual work and they are always knocking back work.....

Hmmmm, lighting tech.....guessing u do the freelance thing too....who do you work for if you dont mind me asking?? PM me


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 13, 2008)

simple solution say it is for your studies lol thats how i got my bird in yr 10 lol science project mum


----------



## Veredus (May 13, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> IMO thats very outta line,u dont even know why his on the dole,Its not easy getting a house to rent or getting a job
> 
> slytherin,just take it slow dont rush it,maybe take ur rents to a reptile park! show them snakes arent bad,they just need to see that snakes can b great and affordable pets.
> cheers


 
Im a full time University student and have been doing part time barwork since I turned 18, seemed pretty easy getting a job to me actually. If I have a full time committment that reduces the hours I can work and still land a job than all you people with plenty of time on your hands should have no problem. If it isn't easy, work harder at it. The dole is for living expenses, not leisure activities, if you don't need to spend the whole lot on living expenses maybe you should give the rest back so it can be spent on infrastructure instead of on a pet python.


----------



## gillsy (May 13, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> slight off topic... but i just want to know how on earth did u keep 8 snakes in your bedroom with out ur flatmate knowing???... lol.. :shock::|
> 
> i dunno if this is much help... buy everything for a snake.. including the snake lol... and hide it out like Gillsy did.. then just say "SUPRISE!" and say you've had it for 6 - 12 months so they'll think your too attached to sell/give away :lol:


 

Bedrooms are personal space, i just kept them all in there.

Frozen rodents in the fridge were seafood wrapped in newspaper, he hates seafood. 

He only found out because one of my friend came over drunk one night, because she didn't know anywhere else in the city except my place. So he went in to get her a blanket.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 13, 2008)

On the Today Show this morning one of the guys they interviewed said there are so many jobs out there available that alot of resturaunts are closing down due to lack of staff (In WA, but he clearly said jobs available across the economy) He said there is no excuse for being on the dole, getting out tax money when their are this many jobs out there.

The first thing i thought of after hearing that was this thread. :lol:


----------



## Vincent21 (May 13, 2008)

mcloughlin2 said:


> On the Today Show this morning one of the guys they interviewed said there are so many jobs out there available that alot of resturaunts are closing down due to lack of staff (In WA, but he clearly said jobs available across the economy) He said there is no excuse for being on the dole, getting out tax money when their are this many jobs out there.
> 
> The first thing i thought of after hearing that was this thread. :lol:



I agree, there's always restaurant that you can work as, i don't think you need to get an experience at all if they are that desperate for waiters.


----------



## WombleHerp (May 13, 2008)

i just got myne lol and a scorp and etc haha (see sig)
the rents eventually got used to it 


Nat


----------



## ihaveherps (May 13, 2008)

Pfft, theres nothing to sorting this problem. Take a leaf from Seth Gonzales' book and all your problems will go away.


----------



## J3ss_ (May 13, 2008)

my parents were dead against it.. i just kept saying im getting one, im getting one. Then i did and they never stopped me! 
Dads ok with it, i think he likes her, mum wants nothing to do with it though, give her time though and i think she'll come around more. Ive only had her a week so far!!


----------



## OzExcalibur (May 13, 2008)

I haven't read the entire thread but aside from the initial purchase/enclosure/food etc etc you also have to consider would you be able to afford it if it goes south and you have big vet bill to pay.

My missus wasn't to keen either... but a visit to the Pet Expo (from memory) fixed that.

Now if I could just convince her about the crocodile....


----------



## swaddo (May 13, 2008)

OzExcalibur said:


> Now if I could just convince her about the crocodile....



lol, good luck with that :lol:


----------



## euphorion (May 13, 2008)

you may consider yourself 'an adult living at home' but frankly its their house, and if you dont like their rules then move out. dont have a job? they why on earth are you considering getting a pet? they need to EAT and if they get sick they have to go to the VET all of which costs a considerable amount of money. wait until you can support yourself before you think you can support an animal that is completely dependant upon you.


----------



## wicca4life7 (May 13, 2008)

i wanted a snake since i was 4 when some reptile exo thing came to my pre school. every year after that for xmas or my birthday i asked for a snake. never got one though it was also just a straight out no and end of discussion.its only recently that i move out of home i finally got my first snake a jungle python. im moving back home in like a week though with my python will be interesting to see how my mum is about it lol.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 13, 2008)

Renagade said:


> ha ha BOB2. that's harsh but true, and if its not true than an income on pocket money is even harsher. i'm not sure where you live, but ther is so much work available in sydney now it is insane.
> where have you been reptilegirljordan?


lol no were,just been really busy


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 13, 2008)

same i hav that prob, mum doesnt want to buy frozen food example...... pinkys fuzzys adults can some one plz tell my mum that ill sart a thread and ask for every ones signature


----------



## Miss_Feli (May 13, 2008)

to RedEyeGirl...just keep them wrapped up in newspaper, my sister hates seeing them so i just do that and then put them in a container saying 'jess dont look in here' lol
i mean, she knows what's in there but she also knows not to look in there/wont accidently look.


----------



## buttss66 (May 13, 2008)

as a parent (son, 23 moved out 4 years ago and daughter,7) i cannot believe how many of you are saying " just get it anyway." i am thinking of getting a snake- daughter wants a bhp (not gonna happen - too expensive) but if my kids ever came home with anything after i'd said no it would be going back where it came from. I dont care how long it had been hidden in their room or how cute it was. That just shows so much disrespect that you should all be ashamed of yourselves. If you wanna do whatever you like, move out. If you want all the benefits of living at home, respect your parents decisions-


----------



## mysnakesau (May 13, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> slight off topic... but i just want to know how on earth did u keep 8 snakes in your bedroom with out ur flatmate knowing???... lol.. :shock::|......:lol:



Well they aren't exactly a noisy pet that barks everytime someone knocks on the door.

Well said Butts.......I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Stergo (May 13, 2008)

It's all been said but so you know it's true, get a job because you wont be able to keep a snake without a job as set up and vets can be expensive. I also think if you are an adult then move out. I don't own and rent with heaps of animals and that's in Sydney, where prices are higher and keeping animals in rental properties not always easy so find a job, move out and get your snake. Trust us you need money for these little guys.


----------



## Armand (May 13, 2008)

my familt used to hate snakes and i got a beardie and soon a snake..My family (south african) went to the army and snakes were a massive problem there and unfortunatly had to be killed so neither mum or dad liked em.. i have 4 now and breeding next year because i didnt stop asking and asking... maybe make a deal with them ("if im allowed a snake ill clean the pool everyday" ect...)


----------



## Snakeaholic (May 13, 2008)

i half convinced my parents by saying that "snakes cost a lot less than dogs and cats in the long run" and once my dad had gone around to see the clutch (they were in the process of deciding whether i should be able to get one or not) which the breeder was selling he was totally on my side rather than mums. anyway that was that and i got my coastal which i was very lucky when i picked her cause not only did she look good but the breeder said that she was very placid and she[my coastal] has lived up to her word ever since. lol


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

Bob2 said:


> I love to hear how our tax dollars are spent. As has been said before, get a job, rent a house, buy your own freezer and you won't need permission.



Ditto.


----------



## JJS. (May 14, 2008)

I would be getting a job. It's unfair purchasing an animal if you don't even have a job to pay for its up keep.


----------



## Erin_Jane (May 14, 2008)

buttss66 said:


> as a parent (son, 23 moved out 4 years ago and daughter,7) i cannot believe how many of you are saying " just get it anyway." i am thinking of getting a snake- daughter wants a bhp (not gonna happen - too expensive) but if my kids ever came home with anything after i'd said no it would be going back where it came from. I dont care how long it had been hidden in their room or how cute it was. That just shows so much disrespect that you should all be ashamed of yourselves. If you wanna do whatever you like, move out. If you want all the benefits of living at home, respect your parents decisions-


 
I totally agree with you! I have just read over everyone's posts on this thread and I'm kind of amazed. I mean, I'm not a parent so I can't look at it from that perspective but I just can't get my head around how many people seem to completely lack respect towards others!! I mean, as it is your parents house, you should be respectful of what they are saying. If you want a snake, wait until you have a more appropriate space, ie. one that you rent/own yourself.

I just really struggle to understand how unthoughtful and disrespectful people on this site can be.

On another note, I have to giggle at the fact that when this thread comes up in the recent chit chat part of the screen the title is 'my parents don't want me...' heheheh...:lol:


----------



## Pythonking (May 15, 2008)

I agree with most people comments, get a job and start earning some money, worst thing you can do is be unemployed and stay at home. I know house prices are insane these days but you can't use that as an excuse because once you get out there you will adjust and within a few years if you set yourself out to do it you will have a nasty mortgage of your own and a snake room just like mine  I suppose i was lucky as a little fella my mother bought me a carpet when i was 10 years old, but i can relate to wanting something and not being able to get it. So my suggestion would be listen to your perants if you can convince them try your heart out but if you can't you have to respect there wishes, eventhough my personal opinion is that people who don't like snakes are uneducated towards them and are generally just petrified at the thought of our reptilian friends


----------



## snakey_cj (May 15, 2008)

yea i had the same prob, my mum didnt mind snakes but didnt want any more animals, so i got a baby corn snake, now he is 5yrs old an my mum loves him she gets him out when im not there an then trys to tel me "oohhh but he got out all by himself so i thought id let him stay out for a while" but when i said i was getting a python that was it she went mad sayin but it will eat the cats blahhh blahh, but now i got a 7ft python, an 2 very very very tame gorgeous boas oh an my corn, but i think you should start off with somthing not so threatening like a gecko or some kind of lizard. royal/Ball pythons are good starter pythons there tame bit shy, an dont grow big, but u got 2 keep in mind alot of pythons can get big as i ave found out so even if you start off gettin a viv an proper set up ( that doesnt come cheep ) you may need to get a bigger one in the future. but firstly the others are right you will NEED a job sorry 2 say but nothing comes for free these days you need to show your parents you can be responsible

good luck tho they are soo worth having and they really do make amzing "pets


----------



## redbellybite (May 15, 2008)

heres a thought get a job ..........get a flat or house ..........get set up ..........then get a snake..........mum and dad have every right to say what happens in their home when you get your own place you will see what they mean untill then love mum and dad and respect their wishes and it will bring good karma your way ..have a good day


----------



## JJS. (May 15, 2008)

Plus you could use your passion for wanting a snake as motivation to get a job


----------



## JasonL (May 15, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> Pfft, theres nothing to sorting this problem. Take a leaf from Seth Gonzales' book and all your problems will go away.



Go away??? well, I don't think his problems went away, he has some nice close friends now though.


----------



## JasonL (May 15, 2008)

gillsy said:


> Easy, get a job move out.
> 
> Stop bumming off your parents, it's their house if they don't want one not much you can do.
> 
> I was out at 16, you don't have to buy your first house rent one.



I agree 100% Gillsy. These days you need to learn to run before you can afford to walk.


----------



## mebebrian (May 15, 2008)

Too true, work sucks, the mortgage is a killer, but i got snakes!


----------



## Karadiddly (May 30, 2008)

Just buy it.im buying my first snake soon,and whilst im still living at home,and my parents say no,im just getting it.i say just buy your snake and see what happens when they find the tank in the room,haha.Mind you,im getting a Bredli,so its going to be a bit more obivious.......


----------



## beeman (May 30, 2008)

Karadiddly said:


> Just buy it.im buying my first snake soon,and whilst im still living at home,and my parents say no,im just getting it.i say just buy your snake and see what happens when they find the tank in the room,haha.Mind you,im getting a Bredli,so its going to be a bit more obivious.......


 
Sorry but comments like these just show imaturity and a complete lack of respect for the animal and your parents!


----------



## lycanthropica (May 30, 2008)

there is no thought i find more depressing that someone with no income owning a pet.

if you got a snke and you parent's didn;t know how would you afforfd to take it to the vet if it got sick

how will you even afford it, to many animals suffer in crap conditions because people don;t want to accept the financial responsibility that comes with owning an animal 

i waited for a long time not having enought money and living with people who didn't like snakes till the time ws right for me to get one.

get a job, educate your parents and if all else fails you can wait or move out


----------



## Tatelina (May 30, 2008)

Karadiddly said:


> Just buy it.im buying my first snake soon,and whilst im still living at home,and my parents say no,im just getting it.i say just buy your snake and see what happens when they find the tank in the room,haha.Mind you,im getting a Bredli,so its going to be a bit more obivious.......



How insulting. Sounds like you have zero respect for your elders and parents.....absolutely charming.


----------



## Lesa (May 30, 2008)

When I was younger I wanted a snake and my parents wouldn't let me. As it was *their *house and _*their*_ money paying the mortage and the bills, I respected their decision. Many years later when it's _*my *_house and _*my*_ mortgage - I'm free to do what I like - hence my growing reptile collection.

I really think you need to show a bit of maturity. It's your parents house, you are still living there so you need to respect their decision instead of trying to find ways around it. When you have your own house and can prioritise your money - then it's your decision!

Eg - my daughter wants a cat - NEVER - and she just has to learn to accept that = SO DO YOU!!!!


----------



## mcmuffin125 (May 30, 2008)

hey i had the same prob and im only 14 simple way i got my parents to come around my step sis that doesnt live with us had them so slowly but surely when we whent round i showed them my step sises snake and eventualy got my dad to hold it instantly kinda thing hey had no objection to me getting one and he convinced my mother to do the samme so if u can get one of your parents to kinda like one then yer ur sweet from well thats how i did it any way


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 30, 2008)

Karadiddly said:


> Just buy it.im buying my first snake soon,and whilst im still living at home,and my parents say no,im just getting it.i say just buy your snake and see what happens when they find the tank in the room,haha.Mind you,im getting a Bredli,so its going to be a bit more obivious.......


 
thats pretty low respect you have for your parents.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 31, 2008)

I'm going to put a slightly different slant on things here. I am the mum of two adult sons, and I originally said 'not a hope in hades'! when my younger son first got his reptile license, about ten years ago, and told me he was buying a snake. Yes he was employed and yes he did pay board, and yes I knew he would do all the right things, but I was absolutely terrified of snakes and thought that all the horror stories I had ever heard about them were true. He was 17 at the time.

To cut a long story short, I went on a Sales Trip (I was a National Sales Manager), and when I came home 10 days later my son had installed his first ever snake in his room. To be quite blunt, I kicked him and the snake out! (He didn't leave by the way). He was so passionate about wanting this snake he would have moved out had I been totally insistent. However, after I cooled down and he convinced me to at least look at the snake, I gave in and let them both stay. I have to say that I am glad that he did bring that snake home though, because I got over my fear of snakes and am now just as passionate about snakes as he is. They and all things reptile have taken over a major part of our lives these days as those of you who know us personally have seen for yourselves. 

The absolute crunch to all this is that today my son is one of the most respected young reptile breeders in Australia and I am very glad that he didn't listen to me. Instead he converted his older brother to keeping reptiles as well and together they are building a very nice future for themselves in this exciting industry.

I'm not encouraging anyone to go against their parents wishes by any means, but just saying that even the most hard and fast parents who believe that 'the only good snake is a dead snake' and who are absolutely terrified of snakes themselves can do a total about face like I did. Also, as already said, my son was working, paying board, and was so passionate about this that he was perfectly willing to move out if he had to, but it didn't come to that in the end. To him and his brother I say "Thank You".

I haven't identified who my sons are, but I will tell them that I have posted here and they can identify who they are themselves if they wish to.


----------

